# Php Code to make a site map



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, 

I am in a MYSQL/PHP class and our final project is to create our own website using php/mysql.

I have finished everything but the site map, and have emailed him several times and still do not get it.

He wants us to create a site map for our website using MySQL Query Browser.

Do you guys know the php script to do this by any chance?

I am not trying to cheat just trying to figure it out.

Its due by thursday arg!

Thanks,
Cdx:4-dontkno


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

SCRATCH WHAT I SAID!

What i meant to say is:

Im creating a sitemap by using PHP.

I need a clue for how to store the links using mysql.

or the script.

Thanks.


----------

